# Annoying ads pop up



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

2 annoying ads pop up on this board. One pops up in y he middle blocks out threads. Typing slows down. How do I get rid of ads?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

what ads? I used a couple adblockers. No ads, no pop ups etc


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

Same here- I always get adds. Though they usually load in back of my browser page and I just close it. But on a mobile device like a kindle it really slows things down.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

BatToys said:


> 2 annoying ads pop up on this board. One pops up in y he middle blocks out threads. Typing slows down. How do I get rid of ads?


Just google add block. And they give you at least 2 choices, either a free block which does have a daily limit or you can pay for one which lasts who knows how long.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Its super annoying on my phone and kindle. Never hardly look here except my PC because of it. Just because some people have add blockers, it doesn't make it right for the owners to allow this Ad Bombardment to continue. It shows a total disregard for the members and guests of Hobby Talk. Things have changed for the worst.


----------



## WLRay (May 13, 2006)

Here you go give this a try,I have been using it now for 5 months and it works great........I have not run into a limit on mine I am using the free version... https://adblockplus.org/


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have the Ad-Block stuff on my PCs but I still have problems with my Droid (OS 4.0.4) tablet. Most of the time a new browser page opens for an ad and a popup bar keeps drifting to the center of the page I am viewing- it's "Close" button just launches another ad.

Do any of these annoying ads actually get customers for the people sponsoring them? 
Do they merely exist to gather click counts? 

I refuse to do business with any company that inflicts itself on me like this, regardless of who they are or even it they happen to sell a product or service I really want.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its a two way street... "free" pages like this rely on advertisers for income but pop up ads can be annoying if you don't have an adblocker.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I'm having difficulty reading this thread because of the pop-ups that keep appearing!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Adblock Plus can be your best friend. 

I'm NEVER bothered by any pop-ups of any kind.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I installed the free ad block for my android phone but the pop up that blocks the middle of this page is still there.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

WLRay said:


> Here you go give this a try...I have not run into a limit on mine I am using the free version... https://adblockplus.org/


Thank you for _*this*_, WLR! Stopped the pop-ups cold. :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I downloaded Firefox like some people said as the pages were loading really slowly with me on IE but guess what............I'm getting ads too now and it's not much quicker either, if at all.

This site used to be great and quick but now coming on here is a real pain.


----------



## Cruiser1613 (May 22, 2020)

bump
in fact even adblockers don't help


----------



## christopherwatkins (Apr 15, 2020)

On the one hand, I think that advertising is something vital for companies, for some it is the only chance to make some money. Many sites are made just for that. But on the one hand let's look, there is too much advertising, indeed on some sites it is just advertising. I mean, there's no user-friendly content, and that's really bad. That's why I use adblock more. It is such an application that blocks any advertisement or site harmful to you. It is even a ranking with the best adblockers


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

I used adblock for yrs until my son told me about uBlock Origin. Have to say it's all of 
adblock PLUS more and really, really like it! If you do alot of you tube, this is great for stopping
all those ads as well!


----------

